# What have you chipped your edge on?



## tgfencer (Dec 6, 2018)

Just put a chip in my Catcheside on a stray sesame seed from an everything bagel my wife had for breakfast. So irritating!

Made me wonder what silly things and ways other folks have chipped their knives on.


----------



## Jon-cal (Dec 6, 2018)

So far nothing. Hope it stays that way!


----------



## dwalker (Dec 6, 2018)

My sink....twice....in the same night...alcohol may have been involved. Since, I've had better luck.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 6, 2018)

Neck bones. And ribs.

Especially if I've already been hitting the Chianti before I start dinner prep... That always affects my cutting technique.


----------



## crockerculinary (Dec 6, 2018)

while using it to cut plastic wrap off the roll at work because the cutter thing was missing. i wasn't paying attention to my surroundings and my follow through went too far and hit square on the lip of a metal 1/6th pan sitting on the table next to it. so dumb.


----------



## Ryndunk (Dec 6, 2018)

Bought a sujihiki to slice boneless pork loins 60lbs at a time into 3oz cutlets. Third time I use the thing my edge found a bone fragment. Took a 2mm deep chip out of my brand new blade. Wasn't to happy! Needless to say now I check every "boneless pork loin" for bones.


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 6, 2018)

crockerculinary said:


> while using it to cut plastic wrap off the roll at work because the cutter thing was missing. i wasn't paying attention to my surroundings and my follow through went to far and hit square on the lip of a metal 1/6th pan sitting on the table next to it. so dumb.



Haha. I've done that before too, except I hit the edge of a metal table. But luckily it was a ****** stainless boning knife.


----------



## XooMG (Dec 6, 2018)

Guava seeds mess up my thin knives.


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 6, 2018)

XooMG said:


> Guava seeds mess up my thin knives.



I can imagine. 

In my case, I don't think the sesame seed would have been a huge problem usually, but I caught it just right and the Catcheside is 65 HRC.


----------



## parbaked (Dec 6, 2018)

sink and seeds...


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 6, 2018)

Frozen bread. Expected but unavoidable in the moment.


----------



## refcast (Dec 7, 2018)

chipped edge inside a saya

wore down the gyuto enough that it moved a bit inside the non-friction fit saya w/pin. put the knife/saya away a bit too hard-- edge down, and the edge chipped inside the saya. more of a ripped/bent, but i'd still classify it as chipped. sharpened out real quick though. was a ashi gyuto that i . . . thinned slightly. (lasers are not usually the thinnest behind the edge. that would be suicide for the steel, often conservatively hard).


----------



## Anton (Dec 7, 2018)

a guest managed to chip a Harner in 6 spots along blade, all under 10 minutes - some skill...


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 7, 2018)

I've only ever gotten one chip on the blade. It was on my Kato Workhorse 210mm. I was pushing ingredients off the board into a stock pot and the blade hit the edge of the pot and chipped. Perfect semi-circle chip. Sharpened out after two sessions.


----------



## valgard (Dec 7, 2018)

My munetoshi fell from the cutting board, all 2.5" of free fall into my kitchen counter and lost the heel. Have tipped a few knives very slightly. Had a Shig fall from the magnetic rack while drunk and fall inside a jug but it only got a couple small chips that came out very fast. Haven't had any really big chips caused by myself.


----------



## gman (Dec 7, 2018)

my wife chipped a nakiri on a banana

i chipped a pairing knife on an oyster

neither was as fun as they sound


----------



## Jville (Dec 7, 2018)

gman said:


> my wife chipped a nakiri on a banana
> 
> i chipped a pairing knife on an oyster
> 
> neither was as fun as they sound



Chipped on a banana WTH, please explain further.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 7, 2018)

Must've been frozen.


----------



## gman (Dec 7, 2018)

nope. she swung it like an axe and bounced it off the cutting board. the whole "it looks like a cleaver, but it's not cleaver" conversation that followed needed some, how you say, diplomacy...


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 7, 2018)

Why would you ever axe-chop a banana?


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 7, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Why would you ever axe-chop a banana?



Why wouldn't you? I imagine it would be extremely satisfying.


----------



## gman (Dec 7, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Why would you ever axe-chop a banana?



i've learned that in life, some questions are better left unasked


----------



## Mute-on (Dec 7, 2018)

Rinsing a long knife in a small sink = chipped tip very often unless you are super careful and there is no alcohol involved at all

New Shigs microchip very easily too, but that probably doesn’t count ...


----------



## Jville (Dec 7, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Why would you ever axe-chop a banana?


 Mo Better!


----------



## Kippington (Dec 8, 2018)

Whenever I accidentally chip, crack or drop a knife, my mind always goes back to the Sword of Goujian and I always feel better.

The Sword of Goujian is a bronze-age sword which was unearthed in near-perfect condition in the 1960's... *2,500 years* after it's creation.
Then, _"While on loan to Singapore for display as part of a cultural exchange exhibition in 1994, a worker accidentally bumped the sword against the case, resulting in a 7mm crack on the sword." -wikipedia




_
Reminding myself of this sorry individual never fails to cheer me up about my own misfortunes!


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 8, 2018)

Kippington said:


> Whenever I accidentally chip, crack or drop a knife, I my mind always goes back to the Sword of Goujin and I always feel better.
> 
> For a bit of backstory, the Sword of Goujin is a bronze-age sword which was found in outstanding condition in the 1960's... *2,500 years* after it's creation.
> Then, (from wikipedia) _"While on loan to Singapore for display as part of a cultural exchange exhibition in 1994, a worker accidentally bumped the sword against the case, resulting in a 7mm crack on the sword."
> ...




As a former archaeologist, this hurts me at my core.


----------



## Kippington (Dec 9, 2018)

Yeah it's pretty crazy. There isn't even a monetary value you can place on a mistake like that.


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 9, 2018)

Kippington said:


> Yeah it's pretty crazy. There isn't even a monetary value you can place on a mistake like that.



Yeah, I imagine that person would have felt terrible. Can’t even imagine how you go about trying to explain that one to your supervisor.


----------



## panda (Dec 9, 2018)

On one of my cooks feelings. It was deep.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 10, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Yeah, I imagine that person would have felt terrible. Can’t even imagine how you go about trying to explain that one to your supervisor.


Reminds me of this.


----------



## Kippington (Dec 10, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Reminds me of this.



Oh man, they should've at the very least taken his lunch money!


----------



## Luftmensch (Dec 10, 2018)

Any of ya'll read about the Tree of Ténéré? Its my favourite 'opps' moment - an ancient tree killed by a car crashing into the only thing on the horizon.... Seems pretty dumb.


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 11, 2018)

I chipped my Heji in the underground Kumite Pit. Human bone is harder than you might think. Makes you look at all of those kung fu and samurai movies with different eyes. No way heads and limbs fly with such beautiful ease in the real world.


----------



## MartinT (Jan 3, 2019)

bone/ cutting board


----------



## MartinT (Jan 3, 2019)

someone chipped with some unknown causes


----------



## McMan (Jan 3, 2019)

air


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Ryndunk said:


> Bought a sujihiki to slice boneless pork loins 60lbs at a time into 3oz cutlets. Third time I use the thing my edge found a bone fragment. Took a 2mm deep chip out of my brand new blade. Wasn't to happy! Needless to say now I check every "boneless pork loin" for bones.



Similar for me. I did a prime rib for Thanksgiving. Went to serve it, started cutting and that slight crunch happened... Bone fragment, meet blade edge of Takamura :/

Sharpened right out the next day though.


----------



## ACHiPo (Jan 5, 2019)

Tile floor. D'oh!


----------

